# BERLIN Germany



## Rat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hot Berlin


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice pics, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Great to see the photos. I love Berlin, my favourite city in Germany, and one of my favourite in Europe (and the world for that matter).

Berlin certainly isn't beautiful. Although it looks pretty good in these photos, when actually there, beauty is not something that comes to mind. However, it has something special. Some great modern architecture and plans for more, and still some great historical buildings that either survived or were rebuilt - though let's be honest, not many.

Still, there is something so special about the city that makes me love it so much. Great rail infrastructure, and a great attitude. Who cares if the local government is in debt, the city is more than just the politics that surround it.


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

Borat said Kazakhstan is the best


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

But I would say Bagdad is the only one


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

So, now I've got some additional pics of the TV tower for you all guys :banana: 




































































































Hope you n-joy it


----------



## Rat (Jun 26, 2004)

thank you, sir.


----------



## HANGAR117B (Dec 2, 2006)

Berlin is a facinante city and magic which has a very difficult history. What makes its beauty, it is a capital in the countryside, grand boulevards, parks everywhere. It is very pleasant to live, having a great infrastructure of public transport, an exceptional cultural activity, an architecture very neat and modern... I go there every year to take part in European events.

Berlin when you holds us


----------



## UncleRando (Jul 3, 2006)

Wunderbar!!!! Ich bin ein Berliner!!! :lol: 

Great pics...thx for sharing one of the many GREAT German cities with us!!!


----------



## Rat (Jun 26, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

Seeing those pictures of the TV Tower reminds me of the Bourne Supremacy! The tower is in so many shots! Great movie and a great city.


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

show us mitte or kruezburg street life.. i wanna see old buildings on streets.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Please - Could someone follow the desire of this nice gentlemen?  
Wanna see great street pics!


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Wow what a cool city. The architecture is truely beautiful.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

More pictures please!!! :banana:


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Amazing city. Love the new Hauptbahnhof. 

I love how the Berliner Fernsehturm was decorated as a soccer ball for the World Cup--- someone had an excellent idea. Urban public art at its best.

Everyone here should check out the movie "The Bourne Supremacy", even if just for its brilliant display of Berlin.


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

great pics in this thread for a great city kay:



aquablue said:


> show us mitte or kruezburg street life.. i wanna see old buildings on streets.


look at my signature, there are some pics from mitte taken during beginning of january 2007


----------



## Lucas. (Feb 18, 2007)

and some more pics from the new constructions. It is hard to stay up to date, there is so much happening. so ... please!!!


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

the best berlin thread here :banana:


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

I love this city


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

PresidentBjork said:


> Well some of the buildings on the old eastern side can still be a bit drab, but they're rapidly disappearing, or at least it looked that way when I went 2 years ago.


yes, but they are part of the city and they continue to make Berlin amazing.

the same as London.^^


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

I also like about Berlin that it's basically two totally different cities in winter and summer.

It's sooo gloomy, dark, cold and melancholic in winter and so green, easy-going, warm and alive in summer.

Both are essential though, without those dark months the summer wouldn't be just as bright as it is.



Hamburg in april Part I (city center, town hall, Alster and canals)

Hamburg in april Part II (Speicherstadt, Hafencity and St. Pauli piers)
Faces of Ghana
Spring is here, In the air, You can smell it coming in Hannover, Germany 
Lüneburg
The city of Rhodes


----------



## as cities burn (Aug 29, 2005)

KoolKeatz said:


> No they'll replace it with a completly new one (as Tiaren said) in 2008. They´re collecting money right now (700.000€). They cant repair the old cross, which also wasnt the original. Its from 1981.


Cheers for the info everyone  like i say i looked for ages and couldn't work out what was different, then i realised it was missing its hat. And i never knew how massive it is, judging by the people dressed in orange at the bottom! 

Berlin is mint, it's not without its problems, as with anywhere, but i really love the way you all treat your city as a living thing and not just a dead space where you happen to live. Can't wait to return


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

*Pre-war Berlin 1936*

Berlin could be a Megacity today. But the crappy Nazi_regime and WW II caused a 50 year lasting decelaration in the development of this awesome city.

Video of Berlin 1936 (Movie for the 1936 Olympics 

Nowadays there is hardly another place in the world, where you can feel history like in Berlin.
From the bad (the nazi regime) to the good (fall of the iron curtain)


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

nazi propaganda!!! :bleep: :bleep: :bleep:


----------



## bravoman (Jan 11, 2005)

This movie actually contains relatively little propaganda, considering it's from 1936.

Maybe you should have actually watched it, instead of just reading the title which is admittedly stupid...

Und jetzt weiter im Kampf für political correctness...


----------



## Lucas. (Feb 18, 2007)

has anyone been to Berlin recently? I hunger for new pictures of this amazing city. So, if anyone has new pictures, please put them in there.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Lucas. said:


> has anyone been to Berlin recently? I hunger for new pictures of this amazing city. So, if anyone has new pictures, please put them in there.


I understand your desire, it's a great city. Why wait though, buy a cheap flight for this weekend :O) It's only an hour and a half away... have a weekend break there.


----------



## Lucas. (Feb 18, 2007)

easier said than done ;-)


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

love it.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

nice pics!


----------



## Tysklandsplikt (Dec 28, 2005)

Gendarmenmarkt:


----------



## Tysklandsplikt (Dec 28, 2005)

Ich liebe die wunderschöne haupstadt BERLIN! 

















[/QUOTE]























































[
















[/QUOTE]








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jason Bordalejo (Feb 16, 2008)

if i'm not mistaken, this is Potsdamer Platz, right? nice sehr schön



Tysklandsplikt said:


> Ich liebe die wunderschöne haupstadt BERLIN!

























































[
















[/QUOTE]








[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Tysklandsplikt (Dec 28, 2005)

Jason Bordalejo said:


> if i'm not mistaken, this is Potsdamer Platz, right? nice sehr schön


Indeed mi compañero!
The center of Europa!


----------



## Jhun (Mar 25, 2007)

much more fashionable than I expected as a germany city (my wrong, baseless stereotype of Germany), nice pics


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Rat, these are great photos! I assume they are your own, as they are all from the same source, so will move this to Urban Showcase. pm me if they are not your own and I will move it back.


----------



## fotowahn.com (Feb 18, 2008)

Tysklandsplikt said:


>


Hello

this panoramashot is linked on MY website and used here without any permission!!!


please remove this link, just and only use http://www.fotowahn.com/html/panorama.html


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Amazing, TRULY amazing!!!

What a vibrant city, OMG I'm getting too excited now, lemme leave


----------



## krone23 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice pictures, Berlin look like a poor european city


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

looks like a great experience!


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

krone23 said:


> Nice pictures, Berlin look like a poor european city


I don't agree with you! 

Berlin ist einfach fantastisch!!!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

krone23 said:


> Nice pictures, Berlin look like a poor european city


I disagree too, Berlin doesn't look poor at all! It's improving daily thankfully and will continue only to get better.

Looking forward to seeing more shots on here of a great city!


----------



## necrophagist (May 24, 2008)

I'm originally from Berlin, so my opinion is a little bit biased, but Berlin is just the most interesting city in Germany. Others may look more homogeneous or clean, but only Berlin offers all shades of the good and the bad sides of urban life. Of course Berlin lacks large skyscraoers, but the city is really large, so there isn't that incredible density like in Honkong which makes the need to build high.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Cool pictures.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The taller tower of the Kaiser Wilhelm Church looks sort of like a shrunken supertall.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

This city amazed me so much in March 2007 that I'm returning in November for a 2nd visit. Never mind that people in Berlin seemed less attractive than the average European (in Cologne things looked better, it seemed). But I'm willing to deal with it in exchange for this amazing, dynamic, yet still-underground city.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

pretty groovy


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

krone23 said:


> Nice pictures, Berlin look like a poor european city


You are actually not that wrong. Berlin has the highest unemployment and highest debt in Germany. Wages are also much lower than in western Germany. 

The good thing is, that the city is too big for its population. Rent is therefore pretty cheap compared to other European cities.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

edubejar said:


> This city amazed me so much in March 2007 that I'm returning in November for a 2nd visit. Never mind that people in Berlin seemed less attractive than the average European (in Cologne things looked better, it seemed). But I'm willing to deal with it in exchange for this amazing, dynamic, yet still-underground city.


So Berliners are all ugly?:lol:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

A bunch of my own pics from August:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent shots! 



goschio said:


> You are actually not that wrong. Berlin has the highest unemployment and highest debt in Germany. Wages are also much lower than in western Germany.
> 
> The good thing is, that the city is too big for its population. Rent is therefore pretty cheap compared to other European cities.


This might be true, but put it in an international context and it's not so bad. I know that Berlin beats a lot of cities in other western nations despite its financial worries. I'm just hoping that since the unemployment trend is downwards it'll mean that its economic outlook will improve as time goes on. There was a report issued in Der Spiegel earlier this year that showed that growth in Eastern Germany clearly outstripped growth in the West, helping to close the economic gap between the two.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm not done yet!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Can anyone see how this traffic light is actually being suspended? :crazy:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Alice Schwarzer...


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I've just posted 5o pics - would have warranted a thread of its own, don't you think?


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Berlin is sexy!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

MILIUX said:


> That's not true. Berlin is very artificial with recently build museums, palaces and old buildings, but instead of using original materials, they are using concrete! There is a big uproar about a palace being built near the Berliner Dome because you see these huge concrete cores rising up.
> 
> Not withstanding, the wealthy area is actually North of Mitte...or East Berlin. That's where many luxurious car shops are located.


Only parts of Berlin are "artificial" and modern. There are still pockets of history throughout the city outside of the centre, though nowhere near as extensive as other European cities. 

I can't help but doubt that all _reconstruction_ has used concrete (new construction, yes, but not reconstruction). Reconstructions tend to favour the use of original materials - take a look at Dresden.


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

MILIUX said:


> That's not true. Berlin is very artificial with recently build museums, palaces and old buildings, but instead of using original materials, they are using concrete! *There is a big uproar about a palace being built near the Berliner Dome because you see these huge concrete cores rising up. *
> 
> Not withstanding, the wealthy area is actually North of Mitte...or East Berlin. That's where many luxurious car shops are located.


Hello Miliux!

I have to correct you. The city of Berlin is indeed planning to reconstruct the Berliner Stadtschloss (the palace you're talking about), but they are not even close to groundbreaking yet. The 'huge concrete cores' you mentioned are actually the last remainders of the Pallast der Republik, which was the seat of communist East-Germany. That building stood on the site of the to be reconstructed palace.

And there has been an uproar, but not because of the palace's huge concrete cores (because they aren't part of the palace at all!), but because of the fact that some people wanted to keep the now demolished Pallast der Republik, and others were (and are) against the rebuilding of the Stadtschloss itself.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Only parts of Berlin are "artificial" and modern. There are still pockets of history throughout the city outside of the centre, though nowhere near as extensive as other European cities.
> 
> I can't help but doubt that all _reconstruction_ has used concrete (new construction, yes, but not reconstruction). Reconstructions tend to favour the use of original materials - take a look at Dresden.


About half of Berlin are prewar buildings. The reconstructions were nearly all made of authentic material. Anyway some recent reconstructions used concrete or other materials to be more "arty" or modern like the Neues Museum or inner parts of the upcoming City Palace.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

More of the trendy&shiny areas:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

paderwan said:


> About half of Berlin are prewar buildings. The reconstructions were nearly all made of authentic material. Anyway some recent reconstructions used concrete or other materials to be more "arty" or modern like the Neues Museum or inner parts of the upcoming City Palace.


Thank you for backing up what I was saying. I'm glad that Berlin did indeed use original materials for the most part. 

Also, these latest shots are great!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Berlin before 1930 and after 1990 got known as the "stony Berlin" (steinernes Berlin), mainly because laws ordered the use of stone as facades in many parts of berlin. Probably a reminiscence to old imperial Berlin.

Some more of Berlin, just a few days old. Every single building could tell its own story.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Often requested, finally here: images of the main boulevard Unter den Linden reaching from the Brandenburg Gate to the Museum Island with the Dome. Fresh images from today (saturday).


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

paderwan, my hero!:banana:

See...Berlin can be beautiful (very beautiful) too!

@paderwan
Seh ich das richtig? Das Prinzenpalais ist endlich abgerüstet?


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for the Unter den Linden photos. There was construction in the middle of the road near the Brandenburg Gate, what is this for and is it nearly finished?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Am I the only one who doesn't find Unter den Linden the most interesting part in Berlin?

Anyway, Justme, that construction area in the middle of U. den Linden is the U55, which will run between S Unter den Linden (to be renamed Brandenburger Tor) and Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice shots of Unter den Linden! I can't wait for the U5 and U55 to be joined to provide a proper link to the Hbf, though this is a long time away. hno:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Tiaren said:


> paderwan, my hero!:banana:
> 
> See...Berlin can be beautiful (very beautiful) too!
> 
> ...


Das Prinzenpalais ist leider nur zur Hälfte abgerüstet, die andere Hälfte dauert wohl noch die nächsten drei Jahre...


Besides I wanted to take a look into the Neue Wache, but the entrance was blocked.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

schmidt said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't find Unter den Linden the most interesting part in Berlin?


Everyone has a different view on this. But I just love grand old architecture and this part of Berlin is unfortunately one of the very few, that would be really worthy of a grand european capital, that Berlin is/was.
If you are on Unter den Linden you can at least imagine that Berlin once was an impressive beauty, close to London, Paris, Vienna...

I am SO looking forward to the reconstruction of the Stadtschloss (castle), as well as the finally completed Museumsinsel and Schinkelplatz with the Bauakademie. Will look great in the Future!:banana:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ It seems that everyone likes different places in Berlin. The average image gallery goes like this: 
1 Brandenburg Gate 
2 Reichstag 
3 The Wall with fake soldiers
4 Potsdamer Platz
5 Holocaust Mem.
and thats it.

Wenn I walked by the Schinkelplatz one girl said, that the rests of the Palace of the republic rock and the Imperial Palace sucks... 

Svartmetall, I'm surprissed how well informed you are about berlin. You know much more that the average Berliner.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

schmidt said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't find Unter den Linden the most interesting part in Berlin?
> 
> Anyway, Justme, that construction area in the middle of U. den Linden is the U55, which will run between S Unter den Linden (to be renamed Brandenburger Tor) and Hauptbahnhof.


I love Unter den Linden and find it to be super interesting. When will the Pariser Platz station for the U55 open?? It seems they've been constructing it forever!


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

paderwan said:


> ^^ It seems that everyone likes different places in Berlin. The average image gallery goes like this:
> 1 Brandenburg Gate
> 2 Reichstag
> 3 The Wall with fake soldiers
> ...


My impression is different. It seems lately that Berlin threads are all pics of run-down, communist, abandoned, concrete, buildings, with graffiti all over them. I also find there to be a lot of resentment towards Berlin from Germans from other parts of Germany on this site. Whenever someone tries to start a nice Berlin thread showing it's nicest areas off (which by the way, is precisely what all of the other threads here for other cities do as well) there is always some "Berlin haters" that jump in and try to hijack the thread with photos of its worst neighborhoods, or leaving comments like "don't be fooled, Berlin is actually a dump..." blah, blah, blah. It gets really old. Seems like for other cities, you post some nice pictures and everybody says "nice pics!" and people don't try and ruin it. Don't know why Berlin can't be treated the same way. hno:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Lets put that to a test. One of the finest places ist the Gendarmenmarkt and the area around it.

Many (german) people just like to argue, its their way of communication. It doesnt mean anything but hi I'm here too and I've got nothing else to say. :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

paderwan said:


> ^^ Lets put that to a test. One of the finest places ist the Gendarmenmarkt and the area around it.
> 
> Many (german) people just like to argue, its their way of communication. It doesnt mean anything but hi I'm here too and I've got nothing else to say. :cheers:


The British are the same with the arguing, we love to do it! I guess it's why deep down Brits and Germans get on quite well. 

Also, thanks for your compliment regarding my knowledge about Berlin! Keep up your efforts with maintaining these threads as they're excellent!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Svartmetall said:


> The British are the same with the arguing, we love to do it! I guess it's why deep down Brits and Germans get on quite well.
> 
> Also, thanks for your compliment regarding my knowledge about Berlin! Keep up your efforts with maintaining these threads as they're excellent!


The Germans do differ slightly here though. They like to disagree with you, even if they actually agree. Once you know this rule it can be quite amusing as you watch them grapple to find points to argue back even when they may despise the side the are arguing for, then you turn the argument around so you are now taking their side and watch them instantly swap ;O)

Fortunately, as this can be time consuming, Germans do make some great beer and have some lovely beer gardens. 


On the other hand, to wind up the English, I just point out that England is not actually a real country as far as Nations go (France, Australia etc) and just watch the resulting cascade.

To wind up New Zealanders I just imitate their accent ;O)


----------



## wazabi (Jul 20, 2004)

Darryl said:


> I also find there to be a lot of resentment towards Berlin from Germans from other parts of Germany on this site. Whenever someone tries to start a nice Berlin thread showing it's nicest areas off (which by the way, is precisely what all of the other threads here for other cities do as well) there is always some "Berlin haters" that jump in and try to hijack the thread with photos of its worst neighborhoods, or leaving comments like "don't be fooled, Berlin is actually a dump..." blah, blah, blah. It gets really old. Seems like for other cities, you post some nice pictures and everybody says "nice pics!" and people don't try and ruin it. Don't know why Berlin can't be treated the same way. hno:


Amen, that's what i noticed too, but as a Berliner i am just too nonchalant to be upset about such behaviour :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Some pictures I took in March:

Well...I think this building has never been photographed before: (just kidding)



























I really love this one (apart from the annoying advertisement):


----------



## urbanpln (Feb 25, 2006)

Darryl said:


> My impression is different. It seems lately that Berlin threads are all pics of run-down, communist, abandoned, concrete, buildings, with graffiti all over them. I also find there to be a lot of resentment towards Berlin from Germans from other parts of Germany on this site. Whenever someone tries to start a nice Berlin thread showing it's nicest areas off (which by the way, is precisely what all of the other threads here for other cities do as well) there is always some "Berlin haters" that jump in and try to hijack the thread with photos of its worst neighborhoods, or leaving comments like "don't be fooled, Berlin is actually a dump..." blah, blah, blah. It gets really old. Seems like for other cities, you post some nice pictures and everybody says "nice pics!" and people don't try and ruin it. Don't know why Berlin can't be treated the same way. hno:


I was just in Berlin 2 days ago and this is my opinion as an american. It's certainly not the most attractive european capital, in fact many parts were very ugly and depressing. There are also some very attractive parts of the city that will rival any other city in europe and the usa. I have visited several cities in europe and most major cities in the u.s. and canada but Berlin was the most interesting city I have visited so far. It took me a couple of days to see enough of the city to make a judgement but, when I did It blew me away. What an awesome, fascinating city. I can't wait to go back. One thing that I did not like was the lack of overall diversity. As an african american walking on many of the streets throughout the city I noticed that some people were staring at me like I was a alien. I know that the city is very international and there are people of color living there but, unlike nyc, london, paris and my home town chicago I didn't see many asians, africans, indians and other people of color. I know this will change in the near future because the word is getting out about this fabulous city. I also found the people to be very freindly and warm. Many people approach me and stopped to talk once they heard my american english. I am a big fan of Berlin. It is now one of my favorite cities in the world.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

urbanpln said:


> I was just in Berlin 2 days ago and this is my opinion as an american. It's certainly not the most attractive european capital, in fact many parts were very ugly and depressing. There are also some very attractive parts of the city that will rival any other city in europe and the usa. I have visited several cities in europe and most major cities in the u.s. and canada but Berlin was the most interesting city I have visited so far. It took me a couple of days to see enough of the city to make a judgement but, when I did It blew me away. What an awesome, fascinating city. I can't wait to go back. One thing that I did not like was the lack of overall diversity. As an african american walking on many of the streets throughout the city I noticed that some people were staring at me like I was a alien. I know that the city is very international and there are people of color living there but, unlike nyc, london, paris and my home town chicago I didn't see many asians, africans, indians and other people of color. I know this will change in the near future because the word is getting out about this fabulous city. I also found the people to be very freindly and warm. Many people approach me and stopped to talk once they heard my american english. I am a big fan of Berlin. It is now one of my favorite cities in the world.


I'm glad you liked Berlin. It too took me some days to like Berlin very much. But it certainly has its pockets, unlike other cities which I like much more in their entirety. And it's interesting you also noticed the overall lack of density. There is a density of buildings (although with more space between them compared to other European cities as Berlin has wider streets, etc.) but there doesn't seem to be a density of people on sidewalks like other places. It's as if many apartments in a given place were unoccupied which may be the case. And indeed Berlin doesn't have an "obvious" presence of people of color like you say, the way London or Paris or any British or French major city for that matter. In fact, smaller Amsterdam seemed to have more people of color, but it's much smaller in surface area so that might make it more obvious.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

You should have seen many Turks in Berlin? Haven't you?
Perhaps one reason for this effect: Germany never had so many colonies than Britain or France!?


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

Berlin has quiet a few beautiful landmarks.
However, it isn't nearly as beautiful as it was before WWII in my opinion.
I wish they would do more reconstructions like Dresden.


----------



## urbanpln (Feb 25, 2006)

Dr.Seltsam said:


> You should have seen many Turks in Berlin? Haven't you?
> Perhaps one reason for this effect: Germany never had so many colonies than Britain or France!?


Yes, I went to the turkish bazaar and, that area of the city was fascinating. You are also correct that Germany didn't have the colonies that France or the UK had. I believe that Berlin will attract people from all over the world in due time. The word is getting out about how awesome the city is. I know people in my office who have freinds that have moved there. Still, the Germans (Berliners) were very freindly and welcoming. "Love your city"


----------



## tk780 (Jun 21, 2007)

Dr.Seltsam said:


> You should have seen many Turks in Berlin? Haven't you?
> Perhaps one reason for this effect: Germany never had so many colonies than Britain or France!?


That's true, but it doesn't explain why Berlin is less diverse than most major West German cities.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

tk780 said:


> That's true, but it doesn't explain why Berlin is less diverse than most major West German cities.


This is simply not true.


----------



## Ali_B (Jun 4, 2005)

Dr.Seltsam said:


> This is simply not true.


Maybe because most of Berlin was communist and the west-Berlin isolated? Most immigrants will have moved to West-Germany and still moving to the ländern of former west-Germany. But I think Berlin will attract more and more foreigners because of the economical weight of this city in Germany.

Can onyone provide me a list with the top ten foreign-born communities in Berlin?

@urbanpln: Germany and especially Berlin attract(ed) more white foreigners from easten europe and more brown skinned people from Turkey and the middle-east and not so many from Africa because of the absence of colonial links as you said...


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

Country//People:

Turkey 115 945
Serbia 24 095 
USA 13 064
Vietnam 11 767
Ghana 1 876
Australia 1 260

EU countries:
Poland 44 461
Italy 14 251
France 12 263
Greece 10 109
UK 9 559
Austria 8 676
Bulgaria 5 347 
Romania 2 696 

And much more countries (about 184)

http://www.in-berlin-brandenburg.com/News/Infos/auslaender.html


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Interesting viewpoint, Americans define cultural diversity by races like white, back, asian and so on. In that view Berlin is monocultural, I guess 90% white people. In europe culture is more seen by nations like german, french, polish... even if they are all white. I've been to large American cities and considered them moncultural because everyone was just typical American. 

Some more images:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent shots! It's strange seeing "C&A" in Germany as they used to be quite ubiquitous in Britain before they were bought out by another company over there.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Sharp eyes, I had to look for it.

Something slightly different, traces from Berlin in New York City that I found on my NY trip.

Kirchner and the Berlin street from Berlin to the MoMa.


















The Potsdamer Platz at MoMa.









"Berliner Straßenszene" - "Berlin street scene" The MoMa has an additional collection of Kirchners images of Berlin.









The German American Steuben Parade - General Steuben served in Prussia and lead the USA to independence.



























Neue Galerie - Museum for German and Austrian Art


----------

